# Best Big Plastic Boa Cage?



## BugToxin (May 18, 2007)

I was going to tag this on to my earlier post about thermostats, but after doing some seaches to no avail I thought it might make a good thread.  Please feel free to direct me to any old threads that I may have missed if this has already been discussed.

Anyway, I just started shopping for one of those big (4' X 2' X ???) plastic display cages for my new boa.  I might also buy one for my ball python.  It looks like there are at least four primary sources for this type of cage.  I've looked at RBI Plastics (Reptile Basics), Animal Plastics, Boaphile, and Vision.  They all appear to be similar, but have slight differences.  Is one better than the others?  Vision seems to be the most expensive.  Is there a reason for this other than the name?  And then there are the choices in doors.  There are sliding glass doors, sliding plastic doors, and hinged doors.  Which one is the most convenient for taking your snake in and out, or for cleaning.  What about heat?  Does one cage brand make it easier to add Flexwatt, or CHE's, or lighing?

Finally, what do you put your cage of this type on?  These are big, but not very tall.  Do you buy the pedestal that goes with the cage?  Can you put it on top of some filing cabinets or something similar with no support in the middle?  What is your setup like?

Thanks in advance for your advice.  :worship:


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 18, 2007)

i personally use Boaphile and absolutely love it.  I got it with an extra flourescent light as well has key locks instead of just latches (to keep young children or drunk college kids out).  I bought the 421D which is 4'x2'x11" if I remember correctly.  Its also nice that its very light, when I had to come home, I put my boa into a secure snakebag to take with me and put the tank in my car, it was light enough to just pick up easily on my own and put in my car to transport which is nice.  Also cleaning out the plastic cages is extremely easy.

I've heard good things about animal plastics, but havent used them.  And if I were to get another large snake (which I will eventually) i would most likely just go with boaphile again since I was pleased with their service.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (May 19, 2007)

I plan on going boaphile when I switch over.


----------



## BugToxin (May 19, 2007)

*Leaning Towards Animal Plastics - Issues?*

Ok, I've been doing some researh on the four major brands I can find, and I'm actually leaning towards Animal Plastics.  The upsides are that they use a much thicker plastic (1/2"), they can ship quickly, and for the money the cage is a little bigger (15" is the shortest cage they have vs. 12" for Boaphile and Reptile Basics).  The downside of Animal Plastics is that the cages come unassembled and you have to pay for shipping.  Having to assemble the cage may be a pain, but if it is just screws and bolts I think I can handle it.  As for the shipping, the cages are a tad less expensive than the others so with shipping it is pretty close to a wash.

Boaphile seems to be the favorite for most people, but they clearly state on the website that it will take at least 3-5 weeks to put your cage together.  

As for Vision, those cages are U-G-L-Y!!!   I hadn't actually seen one untill I started shopping.  I wonder if they have a better looking model.  Plus they are by far the most expensive.  

Reptile Basics seems to have a really nice cage, not quite as thick of material as the AP cage, and not quite as tall.  They have a taller model, but they won't ship it due to the cost.  I guess they would be my second choice.  They are also the least expensive of the four as most of the goodies are included (heat included, black hinges included, light fixture is extra).

Anyway, has anyone had any experience with Animal Plastics cages?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (May 19, 2007)

One thing that I like about boaphile is that you can get expandable caging, meaning that I can buy a 3' or 4' enclosure and then later on buy another 3' or 4' enclosure and connect them. :clap:


----------



## BugToxin (May 21, 2007)

Well, I thought it was going to be awhile but I ran across a screemin good deal on a friends used 4x2x12" Boaphile.  I don't have a stand, and didn't want the heat tape to be in direct contact with the carpet so I have it set up between two old speakers that I don't use anymore.  I was a little bit worried that the cage would sag in the middle if I did this, but the cage seems plenty stiff and sturdy, especially for such a light material. Boaphile seems to have made a very fine product!!! :clap:  Here is a pic of my setup.  Let me know if you see anything wrong.  I went ahead and used both sides, since my ball was in a screen top 20L before.  I thought this would be a better setup for both heat and humidity.  There is a divider in the middle, which I will take out when the boa gets big enough to need the whole tank.  I will probably buy another, smaller boaphile or similar tank at that time for the ball.  Anyway, here is the pic.


----------

